# Multiple TiVo's



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

Firstly is it possible to have more than 2 Tivo's and if I did could they all stream on demand at once and do they all share 10MB bandwidth?


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

yes,yes,no


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

Thanks


----------

